# eBay Cargo Liners for X-Trail



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

Has anyone purchased a NISSAN CARGOLINERS FOR XTERRA X-TRAIL MURANO from eBay?

If so, what is your impression of the quality and durability?

I had an OE one in my Subaru and it sure helped keeping stuff from moving when driving, as well as making it easier to clean. 
From the eBay ad it sounds that these are not as heavy as the Subaru Liners.
The eBay liners cost about $70 Cdn. with shipping.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I paid about twice that for a Weathertech liner. It fits great but had I known about the ebay ones I may have given them a shot. Can't beat 70 bucks...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I have one*

HI,

I purchased one from eBay a year ago... as did Mitch (is he still around here?) They are made in Canada and it has worked fine for me. Fits perfectly... th eonly modification I had to make was to cut a hole for the Child Restrain strap that is in the middle... other than that.. several spills later it has been great.

Stephen




Gottogo said:


> Has anyone purchased a NISSAN CARGOLINERS FOR XTERRA X-TRAIL MURANO from eBay?
> 
> If so, what is your impression of the quality and durability?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks Rockford and Schesbh

I appreciate your input, I was just concerned on the value of these liners, ie the quality vs the price. Although you can return them if you are not satisfied, I did not want to go through all that hassel !

Take care.

Gottogo


----------



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

*Cargo Liner*

I received my cargo liner yesterday from the Canadian e-bay seller and it is exactly as descrbed in the add. 
It fits my new 2006 model perfect and although a different material than what was in my Subaru, it will meet my needs and for a very reasonable price.

Gottogo :banana:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great news*

Enjoy it.. it has saved me many spills!!! on was gasoline... sigh...

Stephen




Gottogo said:


> I received my cargo liner yesterday from the Canadian e-bay seller and it is exactly as descrbed in the add.
> It fits my new 2006 model perfect and although a different material than what was in my Subaru, it will meet my needs and for a very reasonable price.
> 
> Gottogo :banana:


----------

